# leo genetics



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

how would you produce a blizzard ?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well blizzard is a simple ressesive gene.
So you would need to geckos het for blizzard or a blizzard and a het blizzard.

Either way you need each parent to carry a copy of the blizzard mutation!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

well if i had a male + female blizzard
would all the babies be blizzard or 50% normal het blizzard


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> well if i had a male + female blizzard
> would all the babies be blizzard or 50% normal het blizzard


Well providing they had no hets then all the hatchlings would be blizzards!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

how about if
i bred a normal to a blizzard ?
would it be 50% blizzard 50% normal het blizzard


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> how about if
> i bred a normal to a blizzard ?
> would it be 50% blizzard 50% normal het blizzard


No 100% normal het blizzard because in order to make blizzard you have to have 1 copy of the gene passed from each parent so if the normal is not het blizzard it can not pass the gene on.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

ahh ok, i think i need to do a bit of research lol
thanks for the info mate


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

lol 1 more question
if i had male and female normal het blizzard
what would the babies be ?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

If your looking into learning about genetics theres alot online and i would also recommend buying "the herpetoculture of leopard geckos" written by philippe de vosjoli and ron tremper!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> lol 1 more question
> if i had male and female normal het blizzard
> what would the babies be ?


Each egg would have 25% chance of being a blizzard, 50% chance of being normal het Blizzard, and 25% chance of being a normal


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> lol 1 more question
> if i had male and female normal het blizzard
> what would the babies be ?


you need to remember that these percentages apply to each egg individualy, each egg has a 1 in 4 chance so you still could get no blizzards from het to het, blizzards are about £60 from a petshop, a het blizz might be £40 if you can find one, better off doubling your chances for an extra £20 imo and buying a blizzard if that's the morph you like,


----------

